# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  θελω να χασω 25 κιλα

## μαρια1999

για σας θελω μια συμβουλη κ αυτη την φορα δεν θελω τροπους αυτοκτονιας οπως την προηγουμενη τροπο αδυνατισματος ψαχνω! καταρχας ειμαι 19 χρονων,ειμαι 62 κιλα και 1.60 υψος θελω ομος να χασω 20 με 25 κιλα.εδω κ μια βδομαδα τρωω μονο μια φωρα την ημερα αλα εχω ζαλαδες γιατι πινω κ πολυ αλκοολ νυστικια.κανα τροπο να χασω πολα κιλα γρηγορα ?

----------


## RockElCasbah

Καλημέρα σου Ντισέκσιον και καλή χρονιά να σου ευχηθώ...:)... χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει άλλα θέματά σου, νομίζω πως μπορώ να απαντήσω μόνο πάνω σε αυτά που γράφεις εδώ. Αλλά πρώτα θα σε ρώταγα το εξής: θα σ' ενδιέφερε να χάσεις όλα αυτά τα κιλά που θέλεις με έναν ταχύτατο τρόπο ή να βρεις πρώτα τί αλλαγές χρειάζεται γενικότερα η διατροφή σου και ο τρόπος ζωής σου ενδεχομένως;... γιατί το μεν πρώτο, θα σου δημιουργήσει μεγάλα πρόβληματα οργανικά και δε νομίζω πως θα ήθελε κανείς ένα αδύνατο σώμα με προβλήματα υγείας φορτωμένο.
Είναι πολλά τα κιλά που θέλεις να χάσεις και όχι αναλόγως του ύψους που αναφέρεις ότι έχεις. Αν είσαι διατεθιμένη να ξεκινήσεις με αργά και σταθερά βήματα, προκειμένου να πετύχεις την αλλαγή που επιθυμείς - και όχι μόνο την εξωτερική - υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μπορούν να σε καθοδηγήσουν. Αν επιμένεις στο "γρήγορο" του πράματος όμως, να ξέρεις πως θα είναι απ' τις πιο λάθος επιλογές που θα κάνεις. Εύχομαι να σκεφτείς με σύνεση και να ακολουθήσεις το καλύτερο για σένα.

Υ.Γ. Τώρα πρόσεξα καλύτερα τί γράφεις... αν χάσεις 25 κιλά, θα γίνεις... 37 κιλά. Πού το είδες αυτό και σου άρεσε βρε μικρή μου;... εύχομαι και πάλι να είσαι προσεκτική στις επιλογές σου. Και ξέχνα το αλκοόλ αν θέλεις να βελτιώσεις τον τρόπο ζωής σου γενικότερα.

----------


## μαρια1999

ναι το αλκοολ δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στα τριπακια!θελω να χασω οσο ποιο πολα μπορω οχι για ομορφια ομος για εναν πιο προσοπικο μου λογο.α κ μια ερωτηση ακομα ξερεις αν χασω ολα αυτα τα κιλα θα φαινονται τα κοκαλα γιατι αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος μου ?

----------


## Konstantinoss

62-25 ξερεις πόσο κάνει?

----------


## μαρια1999

ναι ξερω 37

----------


## μαρια1999

λες να μην ξερω ποσο κανει εγω θελω να γινω πετσι και [κοκαλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!]

----------


## Palabra

> λες να μην ξερω ποσο κανει εγω θελω να γινω πετσι και [κοκαλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!]


Αν γίνεις πετσί και κόκκαλο ούτε τα σκυλιά δεν θα σε θέλουν όχι οι άνδρες!!
Για σκεφτείτε ποιες γυναίκες θεωρούνται sex symbols;;
Οι γυναίκες με καμπύλες φυσικά!
Βέβαια, καλό είναι να ξεφεύγουμε από τα πρότυπα που μας πλασάρουν.
Αγαπήστε το σώμα σας και σταματήστε να θέλετε να γίνετε ακτινογραφίες. Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ!!

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Ενταξει πλεον ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μας δουλευεις:)

----------


## Palabra

> Ενταξει πλεον ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μας δουλευεις:)


Σε μένα το λες;;;

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

οχι σε αυτον που ξεκινησε το θεμα

----------


## Palabra

> οχι σε αυτον που ξεκινησε το θεμα


Ναι αλλά γιατί πιστεύεις ότι μας δουλεύει;;
Σου φαίνονται παράξενα τα όσα γράφει;;
Υπάρχουν δυστυχώς πολλές κοπέλες που προσπαθούν να γίνουν πετσί κόκκαλο ενώ ήδη είναι επειδή θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους χοντρό.
Μπορεί να ζυγίζουν 25 κιλά και κοιτάζονται στον καθρέπτη και να νομίζουν πως είναι 125 κιλά.:(

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Γιατι απο την μια θελει να αυτοκτονισει αλλα φοβαται
Την γοητευει ο θανατος αλλα φοβαται να κοιμηθει γιατι μπορει να πεθανει
Τωρα θελει να χασει 25 κιλα ενω ειναι 62

ΕΕ ενταξει μπαμ κανει οτι κανει πλακα

----------


## πιεσμενη

> για σας θελω μια συμβουλη κ αυτη την φορα δεν θελω τροπους αυτοκτονιας οπως την προηγουμενη τροπο αδυνατισματος ψαχνω! καταρχας ειμαι 19 χρονων,ειμαι 62 κιλα και 1.60 υψος θελω ομος να χασω 20 με 25 κιλα.εδω κ μια βδομαδα τρωω μονο μια φωρα την ημερα αλα εχω ζαλαδες γιατι πινω κ πολυ αλκοολ νυστικια.κανα τροπο να χασω πολα κιλα γρηγορα ?


Ραβεις το στομα!Στην κυριολεξια!!

----------


## μαρια1999

αν χασω ολα αυτα τα κιλα θα πεθανω απο ανορεξια ετσι δεν θα χρειαστει να αυτοκτονισω γιαυτο θελω να χασω τοσα πολα κιλα οχι για γινω να sex symbols

----------


## Palabra

> αν χασω ολα αυτα τα κιλα θα πεθανω απο ανορεξια ετσι δεν θα χρειαστει να αυτοκτονισω γιαυτο θελω να χασω τοσα πολα κιλα οχι για γινω να sex symbols


Άντε πάλι να πεθάνεις!!
Δεν αξίζει ρε συ να πεθάνεις!Αν πεθάνεις τι θα κάνεις;; Μία τρύπα στο νερό.
Ενώ εάν ζήσεις;; Πού ξέρεις;; Μπορεί τα πράγματα να φτιάξουν στην πορεία και να φτάσεις στο σημείο να ευγνωμονείς το Θεό (ή ό,τι πιστεύεις και δεν πιστεύεις) που είσαι στη ζωή.

----------


## μαρια1999

δεν πιστευω στον θεο!

----------


## Palabra

> δεν πιστευω στον θεο!


Ωραία! Βρε κοριτσάρα μου μη μου κολλάς σε λεπτομέρειες!:p
Μπορεί να μην ευγνωμονείς το Θεό, αλλά θα λες μέσα σου ευτυχώς που τότε δεν έκανα καμιά βλακεία και σήμερα είμαι στη ζωή και τη χαίρομαι.
Τίποτα δεν έχει τελειώσει! Είναι στο χέρι σου να ξαναρχίσεις από την αρχή και να κάνεις κάτι καινούριο και κάτι καλό στη ζωή σου.

----------


## μαρια1999

αν την χαιρομουν καλα να ζουσα αλα ετσι οπως ειμαι τι να την κανω?

----------


## Palabra

> αν την χαιρομουν καλα να ζουσα αλα ετσι οπως ειμαι τι να την κανω?


Να την αλλάξεις! Μόνο αν καταφέρεις να την αλλάξεις θα μπορέσεις μετά να την χαρείς.:)

----------


## μαρια1999

ναι αλα ειναι πιο δυσκολο απο το να την τερματισω κ να τελιοσουν ολα μετα

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συμφωνώ με Νεο Ξεκίνημα.
Ντις μας έχεις πεθάνει στο δούλεμα.
Αν μία στις εκατό αυτά που λες τα πιστεύεις, πρεπει ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να πας σε γιατρό, (και δεν εννοω διαιτολόγο).

----------


## μαρια1999

ναι τα πιστευω!

----------


## PETRAN

> ναι τα πιστευω!





Πρέπει όντως να πας σε γιατρό. Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό το θρεντ, αλλά από όλα τα θρεντ σου φαίνεται ότι είναι μια κραυγή απελπισίας σε πολλά πράγματα. Όλα αυτά, οι καταχρήσεις, οι ακραίες σκέψεις για το τι είναι όμορφο, ξεσπάσματα περι αυτοκτονίας και αυτοτραυματισμοί. Αφού καταλαβαίνεις και η ίδια ότι τα συναισθήματα σου μερικές φορές είναι εκτός ελέγχου και εκτροχιάζονται. Δεν θέλω να σε τρομάξω αλλά πήγαινε τώρα που είναι ακόμη νωρίς και είσαι μικρή μην τα αφήνεις. Και όχι το να χάσεις 20-25-40-60 κιλά (!) δεν θα σε κάνει το "απόλυτο άτομο" η την σούπερ περσόνα όπως το σκέφτεσαι λύνοντας σου όλα τα προβλήματα, είναι μια μεγάλη ψευδαίσθηση. Είναι κρίμα να βασανίζεσαι.

----------


## μαρια1999

προς το παρον βασανιζομε απο παρα πολα ηδικα απο τον πονοκεφαλο κ τον στομαχοπονο γιατι ηπια παρα πολυ χτες κ τελιος νηστικια,αλα ο χειροτερος πονος ειναι αυτος της ψυχης τουλαχιστον στα αλα δυο περνεις παυσιπονα σ αυτον δεν μπορεις να κανεις οντος τιποτα

----------


## PETRAN

> προς το παρον βασανιζομε απο παρα πολα ηδικα απο τον πονοκεφαλο κ τον στομαχοπονο γιατι ηπια παρα πολυ χτες κ τελιος νηστικια



Άμα είσαι πολύ χάλια πήγαινε στο νοσοκομείο να σου δώσουν κανα φάρμακο και συμβουλές

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

> προς το παρον βασανιζομε απο παρα πολα ηδικα απο τον πονοκεφαλο κ τον στομαχοπονο γιατι ηπια παρα πολυ χτες κ τελιος νηστικια


προσπαθησες να κανεις εμετο;λογικα εαν εκανες πριν ωρα ξανακανε.θα βγαλεις πρασινοπο υγρο καιι θα ανακουφιστεις απο το στομαχι για λιγη ωρα.

----------


## μαρια1999

ναι εχω κανει καμια 10 φορες κ ακομα ανακατευομαι!!

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

θελει ωρα νομιζω 14-16 ωρες.μην φας τιποτα μεχρι να περασει εκτος απο χαμομηλο χλιαρο και ισα ισα να βρεχεις τι γλωσσα σου.
το σωστο ειναι να πας νοσοκομειο αλλα το ξερω δεν θα πας.ταχυκαρδια εχεις;

----------


## μαρια1999

ναι εχω,οντος δεν θα παω ακομα κ να πεθενω!

----------


## ioannis2

άμα όλα αυτα που λες σε απασχολούσαν λιγότερο θα έβρισκες χρόνο να σκεφτεις και να ασχοληθεις με άλλα που θα άλλαζαν τη ζωη σου προς το καλύτερο. βλέπω αρκετη υπερβολή στα όσα λες πως σε ταλαιπωρούν. έχεις παει σε ψυχολογο?

----------


## μαρια1999

οχι δεν εχω παει

----------


## Μαρακιι

Κοιτα εγω θα σε συμβουλευα (αν θες τοσο πολυ να χασεις κιλα) να χασεις 6 με 8 κιλα..γιατι το φυσιολογικο ειναι 8 με 10 κιλα λιγοτερο απο το υψος..τωρα να χασεις 25 κιλα ποιος ο λογος?εκτος του οτι θα γινεις παρα πολυ αδυνατη θα εχεις και προβλημα με την υγεια σου..θα σε συμβουλευα να χασεις μονο οσα κιλα χρειαζεται και να μην φτανεις σε υπερβολες..γιατι και εχω περσυ ζυγιζα 75 κιλα και εχω χασει 15..κ παρολα αυτα το εκανα με λαθος τροπο γιατι δεν μου αρεσε το σωμα μου και αναγκαζα τον εαυτο μου να μην τρωει με αποτελεσμα να εξασθενει ο οργανισμος και συνεχως να εχω ζαλαδες και πονοκεφαλους..(και κατι που εμαθα προσφατα) δεν κανει καλο απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη να χασεις κιλα..δηλαδη τη μια μερα να τρως κανονικα και την αλλη τιποτα..σιγα σιγα..με αυτον τον τροπο και θα χασεις κιλα (ειπαμε οχι υπερβολες) και θα εισαι υγιεις:)

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Λοιπον ειτε το πιστεψετε ειτε οχι , το 2003 ημουν 100 κιλα μολις παραιτηθηκα απο τον Ε.Σ ημουν 148 κιλα απο τοτε εχω χασει σταδιακα κιλα περσυ το καλοκαιρι ειχα φτασει τα 114 και τωρα εδω και 2 μηνες που κανω διατροφη θελω 2 με 3 κιλα να μπω σε διψηφιο . Μπορεις να τα χασεις αλλα μη το κανεις απευθειας 1ον γιατι δε κανεις καλο στον οργανισμο σου . 2ον καλο θα ηταν να σου κανει μια διατροφη ενας ειδικος βοηθαει πιστεψε με . 3ον θα χρειαστεις γυμναστικη λυπαμαι που σου το λεω αλλα ειναι αληθεια . Εαν δε θελεις να πας σε γυμναστηριο , υπαρχουν προγραμματα στο διαδικτυο με 5λεπτες, 10λεπτες ,15λεπτες μισαωρες και για οσο βασταει ο οργανισμος σου , καρδιαγγειακες ασκησεις . Εγω τουλαχιστον επειδη ειναι βαρυ το προγραμμα μου αυτο το διαστημα αυτο κανω και εχει αποτελεσμα

----------


## elis

μαρια9999 παλι πήρες ναρκωτικά;

----------


## Δέσποινα

Dear Lord, τι διαβασα!!

----------


## nansyan89

εγω νομιζω οτι δεν χρειαζεσαι συμβουλες αδυνατισματος αλλα εναν καλο ψυχιατρο!! φαινεται οτι τραβας γερα ζορια ...

----------


## Roula 1994

καλησπερα σε ολους..ειμαι 18 χρονων και παω στα 19.ειμαι 1.55 και 78 κιλα.εχω κανει διαιτες πολλες χανω κιλα δεν μπορω να πω αλλα μετα παλι παχαινω και ψαχνω μια διαιτα που να χασω 30 κιλα οχι για καποιο δικο μου λογο αλλα για την υγεια μου....παιζει ρολο που καπνιζω?παχαινει το καπνεισμα και ας κανεις διαιτα?ευχαρηστω πολυ και συγνωμη για την ταλαιπωρια....

----------


## John80

78-30=48... πολύ λίγα

Πολύ χοντρικά αυτό που θες είναι να πάρεις 5-10 κιλά μυικής μάζας και να χάσεις 15-20 κιλά λίπους. Η αύξηση της μυικής μάζας θα επιταχύνει τον μεταβολισμό σου και θα κάνει την καύση θερμίδων ποιο εύκολη μακροχρόνια. Για να το πετύχεις αυτό δεν πρέπει να κάνεις δίαιτα, καθώς ότι κιλά χάσεις προσωρινά όπως παρατήρησες θα τα ξαναπάρεις. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η δίαιτα μειώνει τον μεταβολισμό, ο οργανησμος μπαίνει σε κατάσταση εκτάκτου ανάγκης και αποθηκεύει οποιαδήποτε παραπανίσια τροφή ως λίπος 10 φορές ποιο αποτελεσματικά, πριν χιλιάδες χρόνια αυτός ο μηχανισμός βοηθούσε τους ανθρώπους να επιβιώσουν περιόδους όπου η τροφή ήταν δυσεύρετη (ξηρασία, πλημμύρες κτλ). Επίσης ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος έχει ως προτεραιότητα την επιβίωση και για αυτό τον λόγο δίνει ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα στην τροφή. Για αυτόν τον λόγο όταν βρίσκετε κοντά σε τροφές υψηλής θερμιδικής αξίας αυξάνει την έκρηση ντοπαμήνης στους νευρώνες κάνοντας την επιθυμία για τροφή ακαταμάχητη, αφού ικανοποιηθεί αυτή η ανάγκη απελευθερώνει ενδορφίνες που δημιουργούν ένα αίσθημα ευφορίας ώστε μέσω της ανταμοιβής να εξασφαλίσει ότι και την επόμενη φορά που θα βρεθούμε κοντά σε τέτοιου είδους τροφή θα κάνουμε τα πάντα για να την καταναλώσουμε. Όταν με την δίαιτας στερείς την τροφή απο τον οργανισμό σου κάνεις αυτούς τους νευρώνες του εγκεφάλου ακόμα ποιο ευαίσθητους σε ερεθίσματα από το περιβάλλον που έχουν σχέση με την τροφή αφού αυξάνονται οι υποδοχές της ντοπαμήνης σε αυτούς... με απλά λόγια όσο ποιο αρνητικό είναι το ισοζύγιο θερμίδων που δέχεσαι σε σχέση με τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνεις τόσο ποιο πολύ "ουρλιάζει" το μυαλό σου για φαγητό. Όταν αναπόφευκτα ικανοποιήσεις αυτές τις "φωνές" ο πεσμένος σου μεταβολισμός αναλαμβάνει να μετατρέψει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες θερμίδες σε λίπος. Ταυτόχρονα όσο ποιο πολλές φορές κάνεις δίαιτα τόσο ποιο ανθεκτικά γίνονται τα κύτταρα που αποθηκεύουν το λίπος στις επόμενες απόπειρες, ψυχολογικά αισθάνεσαι άσχημα γιατί απέτυχες και αυτό σε κάνει ποιο επιρρεπή σε τροφές που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις καλύτερα (λιπαρά φαγητά και γλυκά).

Οκ, είσαι 19 ετών αυτό από μόνο του είναι τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα, δεν θα πιστέψεις πόσο εύπλαστο και πόσο γρήγορα ανταποκρίνεται το σώμα σου σε αυτή την ηλικία αν δεν το δεις με τα μάτια σου. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να αδυνατίσεις πολύ αργά και σταδιακά... Να ξεκινήσεις γυμναστική άμεσα. Κυρίως αεροβική γυμναστική... τρέξιμο, ποδήλατο, επιληπτικό, kick boxing, basket ο,τι θες και δευτερευόντως γυμναστική με βάρη. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος κατά την γνώμη μου είναι να επισκεφτείς ένα καλό γυμναστήριο όπου οι ιδικοί θα σε καθοδηγήσουν.

Όσο αφορά την διατροφή δεν υπάρχει απλή λύση... πρέπει να μελετήσεις τα διάφορα συστατικά των τροφών (βιταμίνες, υδατάνθρακες, πρωτεΐνες, λιπαρά, φυτικές ίνες) και τον τρόπο που επιδρούν στο σώμα ώστε να υιοθετήσεις ένα υγιές διαιτολόγιο, η γνώση αυτή θα σου επιτρέψει να μπορείς να αξιολογείς και να επιλέγεις, ανάλογα με τον σωματότυπο σου και τα επίπεδα δραστηριότητας σου, το καλύτερο δυνατό κάθε φορά. Η εύκολη λύση είναι να επισκεφτείς διαιτολόγο αλλά αν δεν μάθεις να επιλέγεις μόνη σου όταν σταματήσεις θα υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να ξανακυλήσεις σε ανθυγιεινές συνήθειες.

Το να κόψεις το κάπνισμα είναι αυτονόητο για πάρα πάρα πολλούς λόγους. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι "μαχαίρι", θα ζοριστείς 3-4 μήνες αλλά δεν θα το μετανιώσεις.

----------

